# hurricane parties



## raastros2 (Sep 4, 2012)

During the recent hurricane issac the power was out for 3 days so I got a chance to make some good ol cajun classics outside...lets see if I can figure out how to get the pics up


----------



## raastros2 (Sep 4, 2012)

d7a895de.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Sep 4, 2012






shrimp and sausage jambalaya


----------



## raastros2 (Sep 4, 2012)

th_85e6978f.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Sep 4, 2012






deer sauce picante


----------



## raastros2 (Sep 4, 2012)

got some shrimp etoufee too but cant seem to get it on here


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 4, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 4, 2012)

The jambalaya looks tasty..

Mike


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 4, 2012)

The hurricane was a good thing for you. It made you cook some good grub that you might not have done other wise.


----------



## akhap (Sep 14, 2012)

Last week, well 10 days ago, we had a little wind storm with a measured top gust of 131 mph...   Here is the forecast for the weekend:
AKZ101-151300-
ANCHORAGE-
INCLUDING...ANCHORAGE...EAGLE RIVER...INDIAN...EKLUTNA
400 PM AKDT FRI SEP 14 2012

...HIGH WIND WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM SATURDAY TO 1 AM AKDT
MONDAY...
.TONIGHT...CLOUDY WITH PERIODS OF LIGHT RAIN. LOWS IN THE 40S.
SOUTHEAST WIND 15 TO 25 MPH. ALONG TURNAGAIN ARM AND HIGHER
ELEVATIONS...SOUTHEAST 15 TO 30 MPH INCREASING TO 30 TO 45 MPH AFTER
MIDNIGHT. 
.SATURDAY...RAIN. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 40S TO MID 50S. SOUTHEAST
WIND 10 TO 20 MPH INCREASING TO 25 TO 40 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON.
ALONG TURNAGAIN ARM AND HIGHER ELEVATIONS...SOUTHEAST WIND 35 TO
50 MPH INCREASING TO 50 TO 65 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. 
.SATURDAY NIGHT...SHOWERS. LOWS IN THE MID 40S TO LOWER 50S.
SOUTHEAST WIND 35 TO 50 MPH WITH LOCAL GUSTS TO 65 MPH. ALONG
TURNAGAIN ARM AND HIGHER ELEVATIONS...SOUTHEAST WIND 70 TO 85 MPH
WITH GUSTS TO 110 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT.[/COLOR] 
.SUNDAY...RAIN LIKELY. HIGHS IN THE LOWER TO MID 50S. SOUTHEAST
WIND 35 TO 50 MPH WITH LOCAL GUSTS TO 65 MPH. ALONG TURNAGAIN ARM AND
HIGHER ELEVATIONS...SOUTHEAST WIND 70 TO 85 MPH WITH GUSTS TO 110
MPH. [/COLOR]
.SUNDAY NIGHT...RAIN LIKELY. LOWS IN THE UPPER 30S TO MID 40S.
SOUTHEAST WIND 35 TO 50 MPH WITH LOCAL GUSTS TO 65 MPH. ALONG
TURNAGAIN ARM AND HIGHER ELEVATIONS...SOUTHEAST WIND 65 TO 80 MPH
DECREASING TO 45 TO 60 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. 


If it were anywhere else they would name these little puffs...

Maybe I should see about making some food in case we lose power like we did last week...   hmmmm...
art


----------

